# i7-7700 non-K is not hitting 4.2GHz



## RodoGodo19 (May 13, 2017)

CPU: i7-7700
Motherboard: asrock h270m-itx/ac

The CPU is not hitting 4.2GHz while playing heavy games, it runs at 4.0GHz, why?.
I didn't touch the BIOS...











Help?.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 13, 2017)

4.2 is maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology.  On all four cores you will have a max of 4GHz


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2017)

In  "power options" try High performance


----------



## RodoGodo19 (May 13, 2017)

Crap Daddy said:


> 4.2 is maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology.  On all four cores you will have a max of 4GHz





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> In  "power options" try High performance



I ran CineBench Single Core and the CPU doesn't pass 4.0GHz

what is wrong?.
I have Turbo Boost enabled in BIOS, I checked that...


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 13, 2017)

I don't see any reason why it shouldn't turbo to advertised values. If you right click in cpuz on core speed it will show you in real time the speed on all 4 cores. Or you can download hwinfo which I find good.


----------



## r9 (May 13, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> I ran CineBench Single Core and the CPU doesn't pass 4.0GHz
> 
> what is wrong?.
> I have Turbo Boost enabled in BIOS, I checked that...
> ...


Cinebench is multicore bench, it not gonna boost to 4.2GHz.
Try CPUz single core bench test.


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2017)

Run the CPU-Z benchmark.


----------



## Tomgang (May 13, 2017)

Intel turbo boost needs certain things to be with in spec before it boost to its max. First of all max TDP must not be exceeded and a given temperature as well.
Your cores gets above 70 C and one at 78 C and that is high i my opinion.

In your screenshot even then you run single core bench there are load on more than one core/thread and that will not give you that 4.2 GHz boost clock. Only one core even maybe one thread before you will se the max boost.

try cpu-z benchmark or a stress test program like Prime95 and set to stress only one core and one thread.


----------



## alucasa (May 13, 2017)

80c shouldn't an issue. That's still 20c from Tfunction.

I've had i7-4770 run in low 90cs for years no problem.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (May 13, 2017)

r9 said:


> Cinebench is multicore bench, it not gonna boost to 4.2GHz.
> Try CPUz single core bench test.





P4-630 said:


> Run the CPU-Z benchmark.





Tomgang said:


> Intel turbo boost needs certain things to be with in spec before it boost to its max. First of all max TDP must not be exceeded and a given temperature as well.
> Your cores gets above 70 C and one at 78 C and that is high i my opinion.
> 
> In your screenshot even then you run single core bench there are load on more than one core/thread and that will not give you that 4.2 GHz boost clock. Only one core even maybe one thread before you will se the max boost.
> ...



I did it, I ran single core benchmark and the results are the same, 4.0GHz always


----------



## alucasa (May 13, 2017)

Well, I don't see a huge deal here but if you dislike what you are seeing, return the chip.


----------



## peche (May 13, 2017)

get HWinfo, run sensors only... then ...Run valleybench which is free and decent for some tests.... 
then let us know....

Regards,


----------



## trog100 (May 13, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> I did it, I ran single core benchmark and the results are the same, 4.0GHz always
> 
> 
> View attachment 87934



the tempts on all four cores being about the same suggest to me that all four cores are working not just one.. if only one core was working hard the temps on the other three would be much lower..

what i am saying is you may think you are just running one core but you are running all four.. hence the cpu speed being only 4 gig

trog


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2017)

Update your bios


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 13, 2017)

Can you set the multiplier in the bios to 42? and afaik 4.2ghz is the max boost on a single core, not all so you likely wont see it in games that are multithreaded, strange it doesn't boost up to that on a single core when stressed though


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Can you set the multiplier in the bios to 42? and afaik 4.2ghz is the max boost on a single core, not all so you likely wont see it in games that are multithreaded, strange it doesn't boost up to that on a single core when stressed though



Most H270 chipset boards u can't control the multiplier on plus it's a non "K" sku cpu.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 13, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Most H270 chipset boards u can't control the multiplier on plus it's a non "K" sku cpu.


I know it's non "K" but you can still run the highest multiplier on all cores on all non-K chips... that is of course if the motherboard allows it in this case it seems it doesn't which kinda sucks...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 13, 2017)

Don't normally double post so apologies, first newegg review states this:

P state values are incorrect for 7600k turbo boost. It would top out at 4.0 ghz instead of the CPUs 4.2 ghz stock value. I emailed ASRock technical support about this issue and got this response:

Try set up below BIOS setting in OC Tweaker > CPU configuration.
1. Long Duration Power Limit: 4095
2. Long Duration Maintained: 128
3. Short Duration Power Limit: 4095
4. CPU core current limit: 255.5

Test with Prime95 to load CPU 100%.
Check with CPU-Z for multiplier.

Seems to be a board issue not the processor, to the OP I would look into the suggestion from Asrock see if that addresses your issue, ok this is a different chip and an "K" one but I think this is the same issue as the OP is describing on his 7700, worth a look into.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (May 13, 2017)

peche said:


> get HWinfo, run sensors only... then ...Run valleybench which is free and decent for some tests....
> then let us know....
> 
> Regards,





trog100 said:


> the tempts on all four cores being about the same suggest to me that all four cores are working not just one.. if only one core was working hard the temps on the other three would be much lower..
> 
> what i am saying is you may think you are just running one core but you are running all four.. hence the cpu speed being only 4 gig
> 
> trog





eidairaman1 said:


> Update your bios





NdMk2o1o said:


> Can you set the multiplier in the bios to 42? and afaik 4.2ghz is the max boost on a single core, not all so you likely wont see it in games that are multithreaded, strange it doesn't boost up to that on a single core when stressed though





puma99dk| said:


> Most H270 chipset boards u can't control the multiplier on plus it's a non "K" sku cpu.





NdMk2o1o said:


> Don't normally double post so apologies, first newegg review states this:
> 
> P state values are incorrect for 7600k turbo boost. It would top out at 4.0 ghz instead of the CPUs 4.2 ghz stock value. I emailed ASRock technical support about this issue and got this response:
> 
> ...



Guys.

My CPU is a non-K model and my motherboard is a H model, I can not overclock the CPU.
The BIOS is updated.
Turbo boost is enabled.
I ran CineBench Single Core and the CPU doesn't pass 4.0GHz, sadly.

I will try the steps in the BIOS to see if the CPU can get up to 4.2GHz.
I had an ASUS H270 ATX motherboard last week and the CPU was working perfectly. This seems to be a motherboard issue or BIOS issue.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 13, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> Guys.
> My CPU is a non-K model....., I can not overclock the CPU.


As I said doesn't make a difference, if you had the option to change multi in the bios you could set all 4 cores to 42 and in effect overclock it... however as has been pointed out that's not an option on your board so it's kind of a moot point anyway.




RodoGodo19 said:


> I will try the steps in the BIOS to see if the CPU can get up to 4.2GHz.
> I had an ASUS H270 ATX motherboard last week and the CPU was working perfectly. This seems to be a motherboard issue or BIOS



it's describing the same scenario/issue you have so I'm guessing that would be your best bet, it might have however been fixed with a bios update are you running the latest bios for the board? EDIT: sorry missed the bit you said it has the latest bios, my bad!! let me know how you get on with those steps then


----------



## RodoGodo19 (May 13, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> As I said doesn't make a difference, if you had the option to change multi in the bios you could set all 4 cores to 42 and in effect overclock it... however as has been pointed out that's not an option on your board so it's kind of a moot point anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried and nothing happened.
The CPU kept 4.0GHz no matter what.
and yeah I'm running the latest bios update.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 13, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> I tried and nothing happened.
> The CPU kept 4.0GHz no matter what.
> and yeah I'm running the latest bios update.


Maybe raise a support ticket with ASrock, definitely seems to be a board issue, and if you can't "fix" it, it's not really the worst problem in the world as you're only missing out on that 200mhz on a single core load


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2017)

trog100 said:


> the tempts on all four cores being about the same suggest to me that all four cores are working not just one.. if only one core was working hard the temps on the other three would be much lower..
> 
> what i am saying is you may think you are just running one core but you are running all four.. hence the cpu speed being only 4 gig
> 
> trog


^^^^This.
All four cores are working, not just one.
Even your Cinebench run shows you using 4 cores, not one as you think.
This appears to be user error.
Can you boot in to the BIOS and set just one core to run?


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Most H270 chipset boards u can't control the multiplier on plus it's a non "K" sku cpu.


I know my HTPC is a damn lot older, but I didn't have any problems with H61/2500K putting all cores at max multiplier.

And I'd try SuperPI since if something is a single core benchmark, that's one of those.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (May 14, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Maybe raise a support ticket with ASrock, definitely seems to be a board issue, and if you can't "fix" it, it's not really the worst problem in the world as you're only missing out on that 200mhz on a single core load





Caring1 said:


> ^^^^This.
> All four cores are working, not just one.
> Even your Cinebench run shows you using 4 cores, not one as you think.
> This appears to be user error.
> Can you boot in to the BIOS and set just one core to run?



Guys.
I tried my CPU with an Asus Z270 ATX motherboard and the CPU is hitting 4.2GHz perfectly.
It seems that my ASrock motherboard is having difficulties even having the latest BIOS update.
I opened a support ticket with ASRock.


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> Guys.
> I tried my CPU with an Asus Z270 ATX motherboard and the CPU is hitting 4.2GHz perfectly.
> It seems that my ASrock motherboard is having difficulties even having the latest BIOS update.
> I opened a support ticket with ASRock.


I'd try to reset the default values in BIOS.


----------



## swirl09 (May 14, 2017)

Someone at Asrock was asleep at the wheel and is treating your chip as tho it was a Skylake.


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2017)

swirl09 said:


> Someone at Asrock was asleep at the wheel and is treating your chip as tho it was a Skylake.


Don't blame Asrock for user error.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I know my HTPC is a damn lot older, but I didn't have any problems with H61/2500K putting all cores at max multiplier.
> 
> And I'd try SuperPI since if something is a single core benchmark, that's one of those.



The newer platforms r locked even with a K sku in a H/Q/B board when we r talking Intel.


----------



## trog100 (May 14, 2017)

using the cpu burner that comes with furmark (it lets you select how many thread to run) if i select just two threads and using real temp to measure the cpu core temps i see two cores at around 70 C and two cores at around 40 C.. the cores that are working run hotter than the cores that are not working.. 

all pretty obvious to me and how things should be.. if the OP is seeing all his cores at the same temp all his cores are working irrespective of what he thinks should be happening or what the benchmark says.. 

trog


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2017)

200mhz doesn't make much difference...


----------



## alucasa (May 14, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> 200mhz doesn't make much difference...



That may be true, but this (OP) was a guy who was going through hell trying to choose between 89 bucks HDD and 99 bucks SDHD.


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> The newer platforms r locked even with a K sku in a H/Q/B board when we r talking Intel.


Okay, new information for me.  Since when to be exact?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Okay, new information for me.  Since when to be exact?



Since the 100 series chipset for LGA1151 this includes 100/200 Series when we r talking all other chipsets than Z ofc.

So B/H/Q as far as I remember correctly I might have a letter missing.


----------

